# removing tags



## boshtees (Sep 11, 2007)

OK, i have been trying for ages now to remove a tag on a t-shirt! 

Is there a quick and easy way to do it? I always managed do to it quite well on Fruit of the Loom t-shirts but the latest shirts i have are a real pain.

Basically, I have two different makes of t-shirts and the problem is the same. Its the tag at the back of the neck i am struggling with.

How do you do guys do it?

Many thanks,
Luke


----------



## mrebrandstudios (May 31, 2007)

Hello Luke

open the seam with a seam ripper remove the tag and when you sew in the new tag it will close the seam neat and fast.


----------



## koolaidy (Feb 13, 2007)

If you are not planning to replace with a new tag (because you will be screenprinting the info) should you just sew the area, and will it work well?


----------

